# Ein Gästepass gesucht



## Glutzifer (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege auch wieder einmal gegen Diablo ins Feld zu ziehen und würde das Spiel gerne mal probespielen. Sofern ein freundlicher Mitstreiter noch einen per PN zu vergeben hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------

